# CAD Blocks & Lighting Symbols



## drawstuf99

Hey,
I am looking for a place to download the standard cad blocks for Strand specifically. The ones I've found are really complex looking, and I just want the 'normal' ones I've seen. (So helpful, I know). Any ideas? I need them in the DWG or DXF format for AutoCad. Anyone got a set they like that they could give me or place to get the Cad Blocks?

'Seems like I saw them on Strand's site a long time ago, but I cant find them now. 

Thanks for the help,
Andrew


----------



## Footer

For really good blocks... this is the cad "standard" that does not involve LD assistant 
http://www.fieldtemplate.com/soft/softplot_main.html

There are blocks out there that you can get for free, but they are somewhat cumbersome.


----------



## digitaltec

Which ones do you need exactly? I have pretty much every lighting symbol or if I don't have it, I can make it.

So let me know what you need and ill see if I have it or can make it.


----------



## drawstuf99

Strand SL 50Degree and Fresnelite


----------



## dbn

This is slightly off-topic, because it isn't a pointer to down-loadable CAD symbols, but it's an interesting reference. The USITT is in the process of standardizing CAD symbols for lighting design. The latest draft, still available for public viewing on their web site is at: http://www.usitt.org/standards/RP-2rev5plusLetter.pdf


----------



## zac850

Other good cad resources:

http://www.cben.net/
http://www.venuecads.com/
http://www.autoplotvw.com/

I honestly don't remember the particulars of each website, but thats the contents of my CAD bookmark folder


----------



## digitaltec

drawstuf99,

Sorry, I got busy and totally forgot about you. I cant seem to find any Strand CAD blocks, you said you found some complex ones? Can you sent those to me and I can adapt them to make them look simple. If not ill try and draw one in the next day or so. 

I cant even find a flat picture of one to draft. Honestly, you can use almost any symbol and just add like a line or something to make it your symbol.


----------



## drawstuf99

Haha no problem.

I actually found some on some random website - the site escapes me. I had to make a few myself for some lekos I had never seen before and yielded no results online. Axial is the brand, I *think* thats whats it said on the side of the unit. They have pink knobs, and they're zooms. This is really old theatre I'm working in. Anyone know what the heck these are?

Thanks for your help though, digitaltec!


----------



## soundlight

Axial is the _type_ of unit, I'm guessing. There are axial and radial lekos/ellipsoidal reflector spotlights. Axial is bulb in line with the axis of the unit, radial is with the bulb at an angle to the rear of the unit.


----------

